# Guess the Score Sunday March 13th @ Cavs



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.








<center>

7:00 PM, Gund Arena
*TV*: WB4 *Radio*: WIBC</center>

*Probable Starting Lineups*:

_Pacers_:





































Fred Jones/Reggie Miller/Stephen Jackson/Dale Davis/Jeff Foster

_Cavaliers_:





































Jeff McInnis/Ira Newble/LeBron James/Drew Gooden/Zydrunas Ilgauskas

Pacers 98
Cavs 95

Pacers Leading Scorer- Reggie Miller (22)

Cavs Leading Scorer- LeBron James (32)</center>

Pacers Fan's Key Matchup of the Game: Center- Zydrunas Ilgauskas vs Jeff Foster/Dale Davis. Last game Ilgauskas burned Indiana for 20 pts, 15 rbs, and 4 blocked shots. It will be interesting to see how Indiana can stop him without Jermaine O'Neal and with the addition of Dale Davis and Jeff Foster for this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Cleveland has been struggling since the All Star Break, so this would be a huge win. 
Big Z will probably have a big first quarter.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 96
Cavs- 90

Can Jack shut down Lebron again and still get his points?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bird Fan33 said:


> Can Jack shut down Lebron again and still get his points?


It won't be Jax shutting down LeBron, it'll be the team. It has to be a complete team effort to stop LeBron. Rick will probably put Jax, Freddie, Reggie, JJ, and maybe Croshere on LeBron to have different types of defenders playing against him. Jax is probably the best overall defender of the group, Freddie's the quickest, Reggie's the smartest, JJ is athletic while being 6'8", and Croshere is just tall. We'll also need to make sure to collapse on him when he drives into the lane. What this also might mean is leaving Z open, but hopefully he takes stupid hook shots like he did last game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

97 - 92 Pacers


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers 98
cavies 93


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Cavs: 94
Pacers: 88


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Err they aren't airing this game in Canada.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

pacers 95

cavs 91


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

pacers 100
Cavaliers 96


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I bet 18000 points on this at uCash so we better not lose by more than 7.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> I bet 18000 points on this at uCash so we better not lose by more than 7.


wow youre crazy man!!!

cavs- 96
pacers-92


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Indy up early 6-2.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Cleveland struggling, starting the game 0/8 from the field.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

12 - 4 with 6:22 to go.
The Cavs are really struggling from the field right now, we have to continue to take advantage.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers Fan I thought you were doing play by play?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

16-8 Pacers with 4:52 to go.
Cavs shooting a terrible 3/17 from the field.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Pacers Fan I thought you were doing play by play?


I forgot the game was on. Since I'm back at my mom's now, I'll comment on the game. I came in just in time to see that bull**** foul call at the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JJ with a nice block, of course AJ ruins it by missing. 

Tied at 57 with 7:32 to go in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ makes up for it with a nice pass to Reggie for a layup. Travel called on Double D which I don't agree with.

59-57 Indy with 6 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Another bull**** call on the Pacers. Pollard was obviously set.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What the **** is up with the officials? There is a call almost every possession.

61-59 Cavs with 5 minutes left in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie draws the 4th foul on Z and Newble is called for a Technical. All because of Reggie. Reggie misses the first FT, which means we're losing the game now. Sorry Turkish.

63-61 Cavs with 4:30 to go


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie for 3! McInnis called for a foul for trying to pants AJ.

65-64 Indy with 3:46 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ with a nice set of crossovers and pass to Foster for a dunk. Foster is called for a Technical for hanging on the rim with 3 people around him.









67-65 Indy with 2:52 remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

LBJ nails a three to tie the game at 70.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How is it not a goaltend when Gooden touches the ball when it's inside the rim?

76-71 Cavs at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Apparently Detroit is back to their old ways. They beat Utah 64-62. 41 fouls already called entering the 4th. Bull**** call again on Stephen Jackson. When someone holds you, how do you get called for a foul? Reggie, Freddie, and Croshere have all missed FT's. 

76-72 Cavs with 10:30 left in the game


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Heh, they're playing the 2004 World Series of Poker song. Can someone explain to me how it is not a shooting foul when someone grabs you when you're in the air for a tip-slam?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax gets called for a carry, shot clock violation, and travel. Oh, thanks for also missing two layups in a row!

82-74 Cavs with 6 minutes left. It's because of that missed FT by Reggie.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Man, we really suck on the boards even with Pollard and Double D. LeBron hurts himself, then Reggie hits a 3! It took us 5 minutes to hit a FG this quarter.

82-78 Cavs with 5:10 remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Z back in with 5 fouls, and Z hits a jumper.

85-79 Cavs with 4:19 remaining. We get ANOTHER shot clock violation. Why must our team suck?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Chicago, Washington, Philadelphia, and Orlando all lose. A win here would be huge, but of course, when we have a big chance, we blow it. Nice job team.

87-79 Cavs with 3:10 remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eric Snow hurt, why couldn't it have been Z or LBJ? Better yet, Varejao or Gooden. Even still, Newble. Everyone's been hurting us this game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

LBJ hits a jumper, AJ hits a 3, LBJ hits another jumper. We suck.

93-82 Cavs with 1:20 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Play of the Game goes to AJ's multiple crossover into ANOTHER DUNK! Reggie gets player of the game with 29 points. He beat his own record by hitting 61 straight FT's.

Final Score- 98-86 Cavaliers

Pacers Fan- 15, but DQ'd
Bird Fan- 18, but DQ'd
Turkish- 17, but DQ'd
NTP- 17, but DQ'd
PacersguyUSA- 6
rock- 16, but DQ'd
Jermaniac Fan- 16, but DQ'd
TONYALLEN- 8

Winner- PacersguyUSA


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

this sux, this win would of been huge with chicago, philly, orlando, and washington all losing.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

****, didn't make the spread.
I lost 18000 points.


----------

